# Discharging firearms indoors



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

So armed intruders have broken into your home. You're forced to defend yourself and your family. 

Firing that shotgun in your basement is going to deafen you for many minutes, perhaps preventing you from locating other assailants elsewhere. Do you keep earplugs with your guns, and put them in when the glass breaks? It might make it hard to find those guys in the first place.

I don't have a good answer.


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

I keep a cheap pair of Earmuffs hanging on the barrel of my shotgun. The shotgun also has a light mounted on it.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

For training always ear protection(except once)...for defense never. You want to keep your senses on point. In particular at night when all you have is your hearing minus any tactical lighting.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> So armed intruders have broken into your home. You're forced to defend yourself and your family.
> 
> Firing that shotgun in your basement is going to deafen you for many minutes, perhaps preventing you from locating other assailants elsewhere. Do you keep earplugs with your guns, and put them in when the glass breaks? It might make it hard to find those guys in the first place.
> 
> I don't have a good answer.


If I am shooting in my basement then it means that I was unable to stop the threat upstairs and went through 3 firearms and about 90 rounds of ammo. As far as hearing protection goes, it is not a bad idea.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I pride myself on Gun Safety but the last time I bought a new one I was so excited I immediately went to the range with no hearing protection...first shot was painful (.357 mag)...and that was outdoors. 

I doubt in a stressful situation I would think about hearing protection unless I trained. Great suggestion SK


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Soldiers for centuries have been in battle without hearing protection. They still might do so in Afganistan, I really don't know. And it's a LOT LOUDER than a 12 ga in a room.
That's why Army unit reunions are like watching Abbot & Costello doing "Who's On First?"
My hearing left in 1969. Hasn't been seen since.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I pride myself on Gun Safety but the last time I bought a new one I was so excited I immediately went to the range with no hearing protection...first shot was painful (.357 mag)...and that was outdoors.
> 
> I doubt in a stressful situation I would think about hearing protection unless I trained. Great suggestion SK


I shot my night stand with my .357, several years ago. Whether or not it deserved it is debatable, but I had no hearing protection. It wasn't pleasant, but my ears didn't implode.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am a believer that adrenaline will offer some form of protection for hearing as a natural defense mech. To clarify, I think that the affects of loud noises are somewhat mitigated.


----------



## Baldylord (Jul 7, 2016)

Once you're in your basement you've either voluntarily moved down there to create a bottleneck for any intruder (The stairs) or have been forced down there any a superior force. In the first case Id suggest having a firearm that isn't so loud, maybe a .380 or 20 gauge/.410. In the other case I think your hearing is the last of your worries.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I am a believer that adrenaline will offer some form of protection for hearing as a natural defense mech. To clarify, I think that the affects of loud noises are somewhat mitigated.


Yes, the level of adrenaline flowing in a combat situation does alter your hearing, but it does not stop the damage done.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Yes, the level of adrenaline flowing in a combat situation does alter your hearing, but it does not stop the damage done.


True and especially if some of that combat involves 120mm rounds down range.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Or incoming 122MM rockets and 82MM mortars. :vs_shocked:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Or incoming 122MM rockets and 82MM mortars. :vs_shocked:


No doubt. Even dumbars engineers blowing up abandoned armored vehicles that they are too lazy to download the munitions from first. A sager here and a sager there......


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Type louder, please. I can't hear you over the tinnitus.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

There are two factors to consider when we talk about hearing during a situation with loud explosions and high adrenaline.
Firstly, the concussive sound produced by the firearm's discharge produces a wave. If that wave has enough force, your eardrums will rupture. This is unavoidable.
Secondly, the adrenaline will cause your body to make some physiological changes to prepare for possible injury. This process involves forcing blood to the extremities in preparation to defend or attack. A secondary effect of this it causes the muscles in your ear to retract the bones that assist in hearing. This results in a decrease to your sense of hearing.

So, you won't hear much whether your eardrum bursts or not.

I don't give this much thought. I'll accept the hearing damage and continue on. My family's lives could be at stake.
Your personal training should not rely on hearing. We don't shoot at sounds. 
You should have a plan to methodically clear the rooms of your home, and sound should not be necessary to do this.
Vision, on the other hand, is vital. Have a light.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> There are two factors to consider when we talk about hearing during a situation with loud explosions and high adrenaline.
> Firstly, the concussive sound produced by the firearm's discharge produces a wave. If that wave has enough force, your eardrums will rupture. This is unavoidable.
> Secondly, the adrenaline will cause your body to make some physiological changes to prepare for possible injury. This process involves forcing blood to the extremities in preparation to defend or attack. A secondary effect of this it causes the muscles in your ear to retract the bones that assist in hearing. This results in a decrease to your sense of hearing.
> 
> ...


I agree. With that said, over the years, I have come to learn more from my hearing even prior to vision being useful. For instance, I can tell which of my Daughters just farted in the other room by sound alone.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I like the idea of armed intruders breaking into my home in the middle of the night. I pray they are carrying some of the stuff on my wish list.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

T00 late for me! Too much loud rock n roll and a little country, too much time around loud jets (JT3's/J79's were loud!), long time shooter, and a close by lightning strike has limited my hearing!
I sometimes can feel things but not hear them! I do not have any hearing protection for the day the bad guy(s) come.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

This is exactly why I have a PWS Mk109, 9" Short Barrel, .300 Blackout AR with a SilencerCo Omega suppressor, using Subsonic rounds, and a Mepro Israeli illuminated sight next to my bed. Whisper quiet, and no tinnitus while shooting. 

The Tangos will be deaf, but I will still be able to hear them..... and kill them!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

RedLion said:


> I agree. With that said, over the years, I have come to learn more from my hearing even prior to vision being useful. For instance, I can tell which of my Daughters just farted in the other room by sound alone.


I...uh....hm. Well....uh....okie dokie then....

:vs_blush:. :vs_lol:


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

My wife and I both have a pair of "ears" hanging on the wall next to the bed.
If there's time to put 'em on we get protection and the ability to turn them up and hear whispers from downstairs clearly.
If there's not time to put 'em on... well.... what?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> So armed intruders have broken into your home. You're forced to defend yourself and your family.
> 
> Firing that shotgun in your basement is going to deafen you for many minutes, perhaps preventing you from locating other assailants elsewhere. Do you keep earplugs with your guns, and put them in when the glass breaks? It might make it hard to find those guys in the first place.
> 
> I don't have a good answer.


Hey when it comes time to slay bad guys...only sissies worrry about ear muffs. Kindly dont get Uncle George Patton spinning in his grave.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Leeroy Jenkins said:


> For training always ear protection(except once)...for defense never. You want to keep your senses on point. In particular at night when all you have is your hearing minus any tactical lighting.


Hear hear Uncle Leeroy Jenkins. That makes sense.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Suppressed short barreled .300 blackout. Perfect for home defense if you're not concerned with over penetration.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

RedLion said:


> For instance, I can tell which of my Daughters just farted in the other room by sound alone.


Slippy has hacked your account lol


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't have a 12ga in the basement. I do have a S&W 500 mag on the reloading bench for shooting through the floor above.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Auditory exclusion is common in high stress. You won't hear a thing. Kinda like not feeling recoil when you fire at that buck you've been after all season. May not hear that shot, either. I never really did. I was in the cab of a pickup when a .32 Remington went off at the driver's position. A Model 41 pump, I believe. No stress involved, a negligent discharge, but I did not hear it. Just all of a sudden there was dust and lint and stuff floating around in the cab, the windshield was cracked, and for a few seconds no sound at all, then a ringing that didn't last long. Driver had his rife laying across his lap with the stock in his wife's lap, sitting in the middle, muzzle right against the door. She was fiddling with the trigger guard and...I was on the passenger side with a Johnson semi-auto 30.06 upright between my knees. I had feared it was my gun that went off, but no, the driver was slumped over the wheel. She squealed, freaked out, driver turned to her and said, You just shot my new truck. Blew the door handle through the door, great big rent in the door. As we pulled into camp later the driver's brother saw the hole right away and started hollering, I knew it, I knew it, she was gonna try to shoot you one day. Haven't thought of that in a long time. That was the day it was so cold we had to light the chain saws on fire to get them warm enough to start, and even then they died after a minute or two. So we went huntin.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> I shot my night stand with my .357, several years ago. Whether or not it deserved it is debatable, but I had no hearing protection. It wasn't pleasant, but my ears didn't implode.


That's just to damn funny :laughhard:


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

electric muffs with a mic. I like mine, bought them for $40 at academy, then noticed that every gun video I watch and every range I go to has people wearing the same ones. if you have time, slip em on, if not, hearing isnt your primary concern to begin with.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Yes, the level of adrenaline flowing in a combat situation does alter your hearing, but it does not stop the damage done.


 Hearing aids are no fun . But it beats being dead.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> electric muffs with a mic. I like mine, bought them for $40 at academy, then noticed that every gun video I watch and every range I go to has people wearing the same ones. if you have time, slip em on, if not, hearing isnt your primary concern to begin with.


Can you elaborate so that I can look for these? I've never noticed a set of hearing protection muffs that included a microphone.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Ithaca M37 OO buck, Winchester pre-64-30-30 150gr PSP Rems, M1A 165gr Sierra game king hand loads 42 4895, pre-64 70 Win 06 180gr nolser partion 54gr 4350, M1911A1 springfield 230 gr RN, M29 S + W 240 gr HP/FN. 700 Rem 300 Win Mag 180 gr nosler partion 72gr 4350, 700 Rem 222 50 gr Rem/Fed shoots a bit off rem/Fed, but hit a dime at 200

All are ready and close

Shoot through the wall, Kill em All!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Double post ?


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Can you elaborate so that I can look for these? I've never noticed a set of hearing protection muffs that included a microphone.


https://www.amazon.com/Howard-Leight-Amplification-Electronic-R-01526/dp/B001T7QJ9O

Powered by BlackBerry Passport SE


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Hearing aids are no fun . But it beats being dead.


VA issued, $5,000 Phonak brand here.
Free batteries and tubes from the Denver center.:tango_face_smile:

Thank you, American taxpayers. What a marvelous thing! For the first time in 40 years I could hear the birds sing again.:vs_love:


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> VA issued, $5,000 Phonak brand here.
> Free batteries and tubes from the Denver center.:tango_face_smile:
> 
> Thank you, American taxpayers. What a marvelous thing! For the first time in 40 years I could hear the birds sing again.:vs_love:


You're welcome. I am sure your $5,000 hearing aids are infinitely more well deserved than any free phone Obama handed out. I definitely do not mind my tax going towards things like that to help people like you out


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

whoppo said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Howard-Leight-Amplification-Electronic-R-01526/dp/B001T7QJ9O


I never realized these had a mic for sound amplification. That's handy.
Thanks Whop!


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

i watched a episode of the doomsday prepper show,some time back.in which 2 close friends had gotten into a home made deer stand,that stands up off of the ground 6 to 10 feet,if i remember right.and they took the needed precautions..and that includes the well needed ear protection.one of them fired a high powered rifle.well that rifle shot still hurt his ears big time.and it took some time,for his hearing to stop hurting.and get back to normal.bottum line is this.(ALWAYS) go with ear protection.outdoors and indoors alike..


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Shooting .50 Barrett rifles I use ear plugs and over the ear protection together. BOOM !


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

What a great question. 
I do not keep hearing protection with the home defense 12 gauge, I never even considered it.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Can you elaborate so that I can look for these? I've never noticed a set of hearing protection muffs that included a microphone.











These are the ones I mean. I'm surprised you haven't seen any before.

Edit: yea, like was posted above... I saw an ad for Home Depot for $45 if you want to see them locally. They have a volume knob to adjust ambient noise, and can amplify to the point that you can hear small critters wandering the forest floor. Mic cuts out when noise goes above safe levels. Lets you hold a conversation at the range comfortably, without shouting. Also has a headphone jack to connect a MP3 player or phone.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> View attachment 18617
> 
> 
> These are the ones I mean. I'm surprised you haven't seen any before.
> ...


Was using a pair, Sunday.Yeah, I could hear critters in the woods and conversation was great. As far as protecting my ears, it didn't work as well as I'd hoped. Better than nothing, but not as good as ear plugs.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> View attachment 18617
> 
> 
> These are the ones I mean. I'm surprised you haven't seen any before.
> ...


I've likely seen them, but never given them a second glance. I've always used big bulky muffs, and my first impression of those thin little things would be "not enough protection".
That's a completely uninformed opinion, I admit, but not one I was willing to shell out $50 to disprove.
I cherish my hearing. I've protected it for years, and can still hear the same sounds as the younger folks. One two-hour trip to the range with poor protection can destroy that.

I like the idea of a built in sound amplifier, so I might look for them on sale. I'll keep a set of foam plugs in the range bag, just in case.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I never realized these had a mic for sound amplification. That's handy.
> Thanks Whop!


Stereo mic's and a 1/8" jack to plumb the output of a radio into yer ears.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> VA issued, $5,000 Phonak brand here.
> Free batteries and tubes from the Denver center.:tango_face_smile:
> 
> Thank you, American taxpayers. What a marvelous thing! For the first time in 40 years I could hear the birds sing again.:vs_love:


 Mine are 10 years old now. I have an appointment Friday to see about replacing them.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> VA issued, $5,000 Phonak brand here.
> Free batteries and tubes from the Denver center.:tango_face_smile:
> 
> Thank you, American taxpayers. What a marvelous thing! For the first time in 40 years I could hear the birds sing again.:vs_love:


You, sir, are more than welcome 

Powered by BlackBerry Passport SE


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Appointment at 1430 today. Step one to get my 10 year old hearing Aids replaced. They have served me well. Well, not as good as real hearing they make it so I can function. My current ones came directly from Army Ireland community medical center. This is the first I have had to deal with the VA with them.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Denton said:


> Was using a pair, Sunday.Yeah, I could hear critters in the woods and conversation was great. As far as protecting my ears, it didn't work as well as I'd hoped. Better than nothing, but not as good as ear plugs.


I use them with ear plugs. Noticeably more protection than with just 1 or the other. With the amplification it is like not having anything on.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A couple of .38 caliber rounds stuffed into the ears works well. .32 is too small and .45 is too big. Loaded rounds work best but empty hulls are better than nothing.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well VA said they were well cared for but likely due for replacement. I have another appointment for some test and that should do it.


----------



## tedfy (Jul 14, 2016)

interesting thread, I also have the same question


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I've used cigarette filters in a pinch.


----------

